
The State of JavaScript 2018 - gk1
https://2018.stateofjs.com/introduction
======
masonic
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18484979](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18484979)

330+ points

------
bhengaij
Site broken on mobile. Do they talk about scala-Js? Really underappreciated
how good it is

